# The Oddly Intriguing Build I’m Excited to Try



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

OK, so I’ve got a few parts lying around. An 80’s Squier body, and a Rosewood Squier neck from a completely different guitar. Both 80’s, both Korean, but do not fit. The neck is squared off, not rounded so it doesn’t fit the neck pocket on the body.
Second, I ordered an unfinished Tele body off Amazon to install the B-Bender I bought, but it’s just a shade too thin, so worried it would throw off the measurements.
Tele bodies neck pockets are squared off... hmmmm...
Yep, it fits.
What should I do? Was thinking an SG with P-90’s, 4 pots kinda thing, but I’m totally open.
I’d love to know your ideas.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Humbucker neck, P90 bridge.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lindy Fralin makes a tele bridge called the pole 43. You'll swear it's a p90.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It looks like you're trying to put a Tele neck on a Strat body in this picture. Somebody explained this quite well in another thread (sorry, terrible memory, can't remember who) but you can put a Strat neck on a Tele body, but you can't put a Tele neck on a Strat body unless you adjust the neck pocket on the Strat body.










It's early so I hope I got that straight.

It can all be done. Nothing is off limits or taboo.

Pickups? That's where your personal likes and dislikes really come in to play.

I would always go with Singles on a Tele myself. As soon as you put a humbucker or P90 on one, it stops being a Tele for me.

That doesn't mean it's not a great sound or look, but it's something different. Again, that's only in my little mind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry for the clumsy hand marking, but the two stars must be in the same position and they can't be until the material within the red lines is removed.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Vineham T-dogs. T style pickups wound like p90’s.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Sorry for the clumsy hand marking, but the two stars must be in the same position and they can't be until the material within the red lines is removed.
> 
> View attachment 367044


That pic shows how the Strat neck does not fit in a standard Strat pocket because it’s square heel. It does, however fit a Tele. So a rosewood Strat neck on an unfinished Tele body is where I’m at. 
This will not be a Tele! So pickup selection and configuration is wide open. 
I haven’t even committed to a style of bridge. I might do a tune-a-matic. Who knows. (Probably not).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Tuneomatics rule on a tele. A buddy did that in high school.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> That pic shows how the Strat neck does not fit in a standard Strat pocket because it’s square heel. It does, however fit a Tele. So a rosewood Strat neck on an unfinished Tele body is where I’m at.
> This will not be a Tele! So pickup selection and configuration is wide open.
> I haven’t even committed to a style of bridge. I might do a tune-a-matic. Who knows. (Probably not).


That's a Strat neck? It has a Tele heel. That's why it fits a Tele body.

Sorry, I must have misunderstood.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Now I understand. It's a Squier Bullet, not a Strat. I wasn't aware that they made those with a Tele neck pocket route. I've never had one apart. Does this mean you can install a Tele neck on any of those?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Now I understand. It's a Squier Bullet, not a Strat. I wasn't aware that they made those with a Tele neck pocket route. I've never had one apart. Does this mean you can install a Tele neck on any of those?


The _original _neck is rounded, like "normal" but the frets are so bad it's not worth saving. I came across this neck thinking they match. They don't. So I'm using the (Squier) Strat neck on a raw Tele style body. 
Strat (style) headstock on a Tele (style) body. Everything else is up for grabs decision wise.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Leaning towards this style. Red woodgrain, black Custom Deluxe guard and P-90's. The neck is rosewood, but... 

Black or cream pups??


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mill the top 1/2 inch from the top. Bookmatch a nice top of something exotic like ziricote or flame maple etc.... Glue the new top on. Route for your favorite pickups


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Black or cream pups??


I vote for black.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Tuneomatics rule on a tele. A buddy did that in high school.


Tuneomatic is a great option for some guys


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Haven't decided on a bridge. Did an Amazon search. Let's just say, I'm confused. 










Do you guys see a soup ladle for $10,199.00... or is that just me??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Haven't decided on a bridge. Did an Amazon search. Let's just say, I'm confused.
> 
> View attachment 367103
> 
> ...



Nah that would be ridiculous. That's a gravy ladle. That makes sense.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I was chatting with @SWLABR about using a tuneomatic on on a bolt neck which can work, here's the math;

If you have a 3.0" long neck pock that's 0.625" deep (Fender spec) you'll have 7.0" from the heel/bottom of neck pocket to the midpoint of the bridge saddles, and the strings will sit parallel to and +/- 0.4375" above the body.

You'll need to get the strings @ the saddle midpoint up above the body about 0.625" to make a tuneomatic bridge function properly - so you need to raise the strings +/- 0.1875" over that 7.0" span

A *neck angle of 1.5 degrees* [tan(1.55) x 7 = 0.189] will lift the strings 0.189" at the bridge and put you in the window.

A *shim in the neck pocket that tapers zero to 0.078" thick* [tan(1.55) x 3 = 0.78] will give you that neck angle and string clearance @ the bridge.

Here's a cut and paste from Stew Mac's fret calculator (which will also give you stud placement) for a Tuneomatic on a Tele -

"25.562" (± 0.030") from nut to center of treble-side post. Mount bass-side post 1/16"-1/8" further from the nut "

Good luck with the build.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Maddening!! Bloody maddening!! I ordered a pick guard from Amazon. I should have stopped it as soon as no date was provided, but I couldn’t find one elsewhere. I’m in no rush, “buy”. Took 3 weeks, and it looks like it was shipped here in an oven! Which, I suppose it was…
Anyone know how to flatten this? Bake in the oven between a weighted, heat resistant, flat, something or other?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a heat gun if you need it...

The oven method is also discussed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Maddening!! Bloody maddening!! I ordered a pick guard from Amazon. I should have stopped it as soon as no date was provided, but I couldn’t find one elsewhere. I’m in no rush, “buy”. Took 3 weeks, and it looks like it was shipped here in an oven! Which, I suppose it was…
> Anyone know how to flatten this? Bake in the oven between a weighted, heat resistant, flat, something or other?
> View attachment 371071
> View attachment 371072
> ...



That sucks and is by no means normal.

I've received all kinds of pickguards and associated parts from China and elsewhere and generally they arrive over packaged. It's not unusual to receive pickguards sandwiched between thin sheets of wood, and then in plastic. Waterproof and pretected from almost any normal shipping.

I'd be a little "displeased" by what you have in the pictures.

(great signature BTW)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks Dave. This is exactly what I needed. Let’s hope I can do it as easily as Phil.

I’ve got a heat gun.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd be PO'd if I got that in the mail in that condition as well. 

I vote for black pups too


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I brought it to work today. I have a heat gun, but there’s one here and I can go into the shop area and set it up on one of the metal work benches. We had ordered a bunch of no parking/fire route signs that the building managers (originally approved but) told us we aren’t allowed to mount on the brick. They are flat, and heavy. Should work great for the sandwich.
I also reached out to the seller. They asked for pics, and said they’d send a new one. We’ll see how that one arrives. If, it arrives.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well, calling this a success! It doesn’t sit 100% flat on its own, but very close, and will once the screws go in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> CONGRATS!


Thanks to you!! 

I Should have mentioned, I did the process three times to get it this flat. The first was a big, big improvement, and the two others got it a tad flatter each time. Once I could lay it flat and then test the screw holes to see if pressure there would keep it flat to the body, I stopped. 

Now, I will trace the pattern on the body, route the new control cavity, pup's and switch placement. Then the stain and clear coat. The whole process was being halted by not having the guard.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

All the various parts have finally arrived.
As I dry fit stuff, I am noticing there will definitely need to be some sanding, shimming, and possibly patching.
Oh well, I think (at this point) I’ve only bought about $150 worth of stuff. The rest are off different guitars and old projects.










Man, am I ever happy I Googled “72 Deluxe Body” before I pulled out the router! On a traditional Tele, there’s a hidden channel to run wires from the control cavity, to the pup route. Silly me was going to leave as it was. Why remove even more material? I thought I’d see if mine looked like a real one. I was pretty pleased till I noticed there needs to be a canal, not a tunnel. The electronics are mounted to the pick guard and dropped in. You can see the one I’d be missing where the pencil is. Doesn’t seem like much, but I’d have discovered it after I had painted and clear coat.

Phew!!!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not bad for free-hand!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Stained. Not as deep red as I hoped, but should be OK.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The stain dried a little more brown than I wanted, but was afraid a second coat would have covered too much grain, so I spent the weekend lacquering it with a spray can of Varithane. I lost count of how many times, but I used the whole can. Sanded once near the end, then blasted 2 more times. Pretty happy.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Shielding paint done. Wiring done. I wussed out and bought a cheap kit.
This was never meant to be an heirloom guitar, so to keep cost down I ordered a pre-wired kit off Amazon. I can swap out later if I enjoy playing it. Next pics will be a fully assembled guitar.
Hopefully some time this weekend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

All done. Plays great! I’m pretty stunned it all worked out. Mostly castaway parts from builds where I opted for something else or abandoned completely. I thought it was gonna be little like Johnny Cash’s Cadillac! I ordered the knobs new, and when they arrived I did not like them! I was expecting larger. But, I kinda like them.
Foam under the pups.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done ...looks great


----------

